# raising a puppy to be a PPD dog



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a 4 month old gsd. Was wondering what I should be doing to encourage her to be a PPD. I've been working with her up to now on not being fearful of anything, and she is doing real good. she seems to have a lot of confidence. She appears to have really good prey drive, kinda low to medium pack drive,meaning she often likes to go off venturing by her self. Her hunt drive seems good [she has found every raw bone in the back yard that the other dogs have buried). As far as fight drive I'm not sure what to look for she does have a guarding tendency. I have been up to this point working with her on basic obedience just sitz and plotz and kennel. I have been playing with her on a orbee ball and string which she loves, she loves to tug,I dont do that much cause of her teething. I live by myself and seems like crime is getting worse all the time. If she does have the capacity to be a PPD then I would like to work with her towards that. Is she just too young right now to do anything that I need to do? Or can I be doing things that will help her. With it being winter there is not alot of training going on. I have heard that doing to much obedience can bring their drives down is that true? I would appreciate any advice. thanks


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

what is Michael Jackson eating popcorn suppose to be telling me? That I guess went over my head. Unless your being sarcastic then I still aint getting it.lol


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Debbie Dibble said:


> I have a 4 month old gsd. Was wondering what I should be doing to encourage her to be a PPD. I've been working with her up to now on not being fearful of anything, and she is doing real good. she seems to have a lot of confidence. She appears to have really good prey drive, kinda low to medium pack drive,meaning she often likes to go off venturing by her self. Her hunt drive seems good [she has found every raw bone in the back yard that the other dogs have buried). As far as fight drive I'm not sure what to look for she does have a guarding tendency. I have been up to this point working with her on basic obedience just sitz and plotz and kennel. I have been playing with her on a orbee ball and string which she loves, she loves to tug,I dont do that much cause of her teething. I live by myself and seems like crime is getting worse all the time. If she does have the capacity to be a PPD then I would like to work with her towards that. Is she just too young right now to do anything that I need to do? Or can I be doing things that will help her. With it being winter there is not alot of training going on. I have heard that doing to much obedience can bring their drives down is that true? I would appreciate any advice. thanks


Truth is a PPD is a deterrent and that is it. Truth - teach the dog to bark look menacing that will take care of 98% of problem people. The other 2% is going to shoot your dog and then do what they want any way.

By the way a lot of information on the site about PPDs on the site.


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree, I have a 45 also, and have been shooting since I have been about 8 yrs old. I like doing that kind of training and I also like over kill.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I would make sure he is environmentally sound take him everywhere and exposed to stuff. try and teach him to be territorial (barking at the door,when people approach the car and he bark praise him. you can use your voice to help him learn what is suspicious.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Debbie Dibble said:


> I agree, I have a 45 also, and have been shooting since I have been about 8 yrs old. I like doing that kind of training and I also like over kill.


45 training is a lot more reliable. :-o good stuff!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

Can you post your dog's pedigree? That would be a useful start. IMO, you probably don't have a PPD prospect because you are asking about it. You need a dog from parents who show a degree of sharpness/seriousness . If you have to ask, the odds are you don't have a dog with the genetics to do what you hope for. The same discussion has gone on forever about a sport dog vs. a PPD. IMO, a PPD is a little on the thin nerved side and somewhat asocial, which does not make for the best sport dog. On the other side, an extreme, confident, high prey drive dog could probably do a good job as a PPD. With the former, there is much more liability and a greater likelihood of the dog biting the shit out of everyone. On the other side, a more social, prey based dog will need more cues to engage a potential bad guy. As always, training wil be a major factor. Most GSDs will probably suck as a PPD, unless you know what you are selecting for.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Dibble said:


> what is Michael Jackson eating popcorn suppose to be telling me? That I guess went over my head. Unless your being sarcastic then I still aint getting it.lol


Maybe, Maren remembers what a circus the "got bad news today" topic you started in November turned out to be and thinks this topic will be as "entertaining"?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maybe, Maren remembers what a circus the "got bad news today" topic you started in November turned out to be and thinks this topic will be as "entertaining"?


Considering she's bred her dogs before and thinks that good hunt drive is digging up bones in the backyard and obedience will hurt their drives, I'd say... ;-):grin:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe so, but at least she's asking! Most just go on without thinking they may be barking up the wrong tree.](*,):roll:


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Debbie Dibble said:


> I have heard that doing to much obedience can bring their drives down is that true? I would appreciate any advice. thanks


Debbie, dont know much about PPD training, my ACDS are naturally protective but not aggressive in normal social settings. I have done a lot of obedience training with all my dogs. It just makes them controllable and responsive out in public especially under unexpected situations, but in absolutely no way diminshes their drive for the sports I choose and the work they do. My thoughts are that basic obedience is a great foundation for any young dog and really helps to build a relationship with them.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Can you post your dog's pedigree? That would be a useful start. IMO, you probably don't have a PPD prospect because you are asking about it. You need a dog from parents who show a degree of sharpness/seriousness . If you have to ask, the odds are you don't have a dog with the genetics to do what you hope for. The same discussion has gone on forever about a sport dog vs. a PPD. IMO, a PPD is a little on the thin nerved side and somewhat asocial, which does not make for the best sport dog. On the other side, an extreme, confident, high prey drive dog could probably do a good job as a PPD. With the former, there is much more liability and a greater likelihood of the dog biting the shit out of everyone. On the other side, a more social, prey based dog will need more cues to engage a potential bad guy. As always, training wil be a major factor. Most GSDs will probably suck as a PPD, unless you know what you are selecting for.


All this jibber jabber for a 16 week old puppy you refer to as a dog


----------



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

Debbie Dibble said:


> I have heard that doing to much obedience can bring their drives down is that true?


If you're heavy handed it might bring her down a bit. However, if you work on making her successful (and, as such, not having to correct her), you shouldn't have problems and you need to have an OB foundation before beginning PP work.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Join a club that knows what they are doing and quit trying to do it yourself.


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Considering she's bred her dogs before and thinks that good hunt drive is digging up bones in the backyard and obedience will hurt their drives, I'd say... ;-):grin:


 actually Ive never worked with a dog on hunt drive so no I dont know what to look for. And the great advice of calling animal control (which I did was worthless] they went out there left a note that they would be back in 5 days for a inspection. He had 5 days to put on a front. Now tell me what good that did. He then called me and wanted the dog back, So now he is back there in that abuse.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Dibble said:


> actually Ive never worked with a dog on hunt drive so no I dont know what to look for. And the great advice of calling animal control (which I did was worthless] they went out there left a note that they would be back in 5 days for a inspection. He had 5 days to put on a front. Now tell me what good that did. He then called me and wanted the dog back, So now he is back there in that abuse.


So after 18 Pages of nonsense in your previous post. The "abused" dog is back with the breeder with the blessing of Animal Control? All that drama for nothing and now you're back with a four month old puppy you want to DIY into a protection "dog"? Where's the popcorn? This should be "entertaining" to say the least


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

georgia estes said:


> Join a club that knows what they are doing and quit trying to do it yourself.


 I do belong to a club, they are not doing any training right now because of the snow and ice, The person that told me about doing confidence work first was a trainer that trains with the police depts, He said the old way was to do obedience first but they found that that was bringing dog's drives . He is old fashion though the correction and praise, no food or marker training. Which is the way that I learned so I am just starting to use marker training, which I like better but am very inexperienced at it


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> So after 18 Pages of nonsense in your previous post. The "abused" dog is back with the breeder with the blessing of Animal Control? All that drama for nothing and now you're back with a four month old puppy you want to DIY into a protection "dog"? Where's the popcorn? This should be "entertaining" to say the least


 hey I didnt intend it to be 18 pages, some of you guys helped with that. Its real easy for you to be sarcastic but not have any answers. I have a 4 month old puppy out of my own litter, and I dont see anything wrong in wanting to try and train a dog for pp, she has the blood line which is posted somewhere in a thread. Or least the parents. And I am intrested in that kind of training.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

You won't know if he is even a 'possible' prospect for PP until he is a minumum of a year old or 18 months old & is tested to see if he has the temperment etc for the work & even then not really until he reaches mental maturity & you can see if he can handle the pressure of the work.

Work on his OB & see what happens in the future. It will be a long way down down the road, at the very least a couple of years or more, before you will be in any position to know if he has it in him to do any protecting of anyone.

Just enjoy the dog for what he is & let the future take care of itself.

BTW...did you really expect any different outcome to the 'abused' dog situation. You stated that you had only put a deposit on the dog & then took him. Did you think by throwing the breeder to the wolves that he was going to let you keep the dog unless you paid for him in full. And you would have needed a receipt ect to assure that the dog was truly yours if he put up a fuss about it with the authorities after you tried to get his ass in trouble. So it ended the way most of us thought it would. You need to better think things thru before you act.

Your management skills of your dogs leaves something to be desired, based on a number of your posts, so maybe having a dog that will bite people is not a good idea. Maybe just train your dog to alert on command will be enough detererent for you to get your gun...if someone is threatening your home. It will be alot safer & keep you out of a possible lawsuit.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Debbie Dibble said:


> hey I didnt intend it to be 18 pages, some of you guys helped with that. Its real easy for you to be sarcastic but not have any answers. I have a 4 month old puppy out of my own litter, and I dont see anything wrong in wanting to try and train a dog for pp, she has the blood line which is posted somewhere in a thread. Or least the parents. And I am intrested in that kind of training.


So now it's time I'll crawl up your ass, your breeding dog's that are supposed bite and have no clue about training them. PLEASE PLEASE!!!! TELL ME YOUR NOT BREEDING GERMAN SHEPHERDS


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive only have worked with adult Shepherds. The male I have is certified in bite work, tracking and obedience. and the female adult is certified in obedience and I have also done bite work with her. But she was 10 months when I got her passed the little puppy stage. That was my first litter, Cant you guys be civil at all, I'm sure you started out somewhere and learned through trial and error. My male and female adults are nice dogs with good pedigrees as I once proved already. Its a new year almost, why dont you try making a resolution not to be such a ass next year.


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

you dont know Ann what your talking about, Some of you are the ones that kept saying I didnt have any balls if I didnt turn this guy in. and 2 I had money on him, You dont get it do ya. These people jack up the price on dogs and then try to make a deal with you to breed for them, I wouldnt do that I was going to pay the money he wasnt even worth 1/2 of what he wanted for him. But I like the dog and wanted him out of there so I was going to make payments on him. The guy doesnt want another mouth to feed he just wants to make as much money for the dog as he can. He asked for him back because he had a suspicion that I had called animal control. You know what he is planning to do with the dog? I asked him, he said quote pump him full of garlic to kill the heartworms and rehome him, I have a female that I want to breed with him. So like I said he's dirt. what hippocret you are, now you say I threw to the wolves.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Debbie Dibble said:


> Ive only have worked with adult Shepherds. The male I have is certified in bite work, tracking and obedience. and the female adult is certified in obedience and I have also done bite work with her. But she was 10 months when I got her passed the little puppy stage.


certified??? UNDER WHAT ORGANIZATION?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Dibble said:


> Ive only have worked with adult Shepherds. The male I have is certified in bite work, tracking and obedience. and the female adult is certified in obedience and I have also done bite work with her. But she was 10 months when I got her passed the little puppy stage. That was my first litter, Cant you guys be civil at all, I'm sure you started out somewhere and learned through trial and error. My male and female adults are nice dogs with good pedigrees as I once proved already. Its a new year almost, why dont you try making a resolution not to be such a ass next year.



WTF does "certified in bite work, tracking and obedience" mean? Do any of your dogs have a BH or even a CD or how about a CGC? Most of the people here learned from other trainers and at clubs, NOT by trial and error and not on the internet by making up nonsense stories and then getting all
pissy when you're called on your nonsense. Why don't YOU make a resolution to find a club and quit wasting everyones time?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> WTF does "certified in bite work, tracking and obedience" mean? Do any of your dogs have a BH or even a CD or how about a CGC? Most of the people here learned from other trainers and at clubs, NOT by trial and error and not on the internet by making up nonsense stories and then getting all
> pissy when you're called on your nonsense. Why don't YOU make a resolution to find a club and quit wasting everyones time?


Ditto:

My biatch is untitled..but I can put her up/out for evals..in hunt,tracking/trailing....fst....bite. civil...sleeve, suit, hidden, or muzzle...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Like I said...


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> WTF does "certified in bite work, tracking and obedience" mean? Do any of your dogs have a BH or even a CD or how about a CGC? Most of the people here learned from other trainers and at clubs, NOT by trial and error and not on the internet by making up nonsense stories and then getting all
> pissy when you're called on your nonsense. Why don't YOU make a resolution to find a club and quit wasting everyones time?


 Last time I checked your name wasnt on here as owning this web site, I dont get into Schutzhund training cause I think more than 50% of schutzhund trained dogs are robots that wouldnt bite in a real situation if there life depended on it. I think they are intelligent and its cool what they can do. But it is just a sport. The certification they got is from a very respected trainer who is known all over the U.S. He is also high up in the working dog of America Association. And I have gone to a schutzhund club and do belong to one, but its really not what I want to do. What does it matter what titles I have on a dog as long as they can do the work? Besides alot of money and time. Dont waste your time and respond to the thread!! The only ones some of you want to hear from are the ones that kiss your butt and tell you your the greastest. You must not get to me to much with your insults cause I keep asking questions.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> So now it's time I'll crawl up your ass, your breeding dog's that are supposed bite and have no clue about training them. PLEASE PLEASE!!!! TELL ME YOUR NOT BREEDING GERMAN SHEPHERDS





Debbie Dibble said:


> Ive only have worked with adult Shepherds. The male I have is certified in bite work, tracking and obedience. and the female adult is certified in obedience and I have also done bite work with her. But she was 10 months when I got her passed the little puppy stage. That was my first litter, Cant you guys be civil at all, I'm sure you started out somewhere and learned through trial and error. My male and female adults are nice dogs with good pedigrees as I once proved already. Its a new year almost, why dont you try making a resolution not to be such a ass next year.





Thomas Barriano said:


> WTF does "certified in bite work, tracking and obedience" mean? Do any of your dogs have a BH or even a CD or how about a CGC? Most of the people here learned from other trainers and at clubs, NOT by trial and error and not on the internet by making up nonsense stories and then getting all
> pissy when you're called on your nonsense. Why don't YOU make a resolution to find a club and quit wasting everyones time?


Yes I did start somewhere it damn sure wasn't making puppies!!!!!! YOU call me the ass, people like YOU are the ones running and ruining my breed into the ground then another dumb #&& like YOU comes along and buys one of your shit puppies and the cycle keeps on going.
Please try and do a good thing this new year, pull your head out of your ass and if you do have the sense to wipe the shit out of your eyes and ears.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This isn't going anywhere productive! 
Say gnight Gracie!


----------

